# Love Music



## hdk132 (Mar 18, 2009)

Maybe it's just me, but I can't think of many pieces about love. One would expect this to be a major theme as it is in rock/pop music today. Perhaps love music is hidden inside larger works (4th mvm of Mahler's 5th). Can anyone help me out here?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

There's a lot of love music in operas. Many standards are filled with love stories and it's not too diffidult to find these.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Berlioz's _Symphonie Fantastique_ comes to mind, and Elgar's _Salut d'Amour_ - to name but two.


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

Wagner's Tristan und Isolde. And pretty much all his other operas.


----------



## hdk132 (Mar 18, 2009)

May I include the criteria 'outside of opera'?
There are some great arias (la ci darem la mano) but I do prefer instrumental music.


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

Well there is that famous portion of Tchaikovsky's _Romeo and Juliet_ with the soaring strings and oscillating horns.

Mmmh, nothing else comes to mind right now, except for Operas. I'll check back once I've thought of some.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Franz Liszt, Love Dream. 

Manuel de Falla, El Amor Brujo; there are some notable instrumental moments (Ritual Dance of Fire, for example). 

And... Beethoven's Für Elise?


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Mahler's 8th?


----------



## hdk132 (Mar 18, 2009)

Romeo and Juliet--just played that with the state orchestra! Awesome experiance. So yes, thats a good one. On a side note, anyone else like the opening chords with the basson and clarinet i belive? They have this rennisance timber in my ear that ties the late romanticism back to Shakespeare's time.

Mahler's 8th--Which movements? If I remember, the 8th is with a full choir.

Not familier with de Falla


----------



## ladyrebecca (Mar 19, 2009)

First thing that came to my mind was Fritz Kreisler's Liebeslied (Love's Sorrow) and Liebesfreud (Love's Joy). And Beethoven's Romances for violin ...


----------



## Margaret (Mar 16, 2009)

Classical instrumental love music?

What about all the Pas de Deuxs from the ballets? Very much above love when the man and woman dance together. There are entire ballets that are love stories.


----------



## livemylife (Mar 13, 2009)

Don't forget Carmen!


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

> Don't forget Carmen!


Can't I please???


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

Margaret said:


> Classical instrumental love music?
> 
> What about all the Pas de Deuxs from the ballets? Very much above love when the man and woman dance together. There are entire ballets that are love stories.


Oh, of course the _Pas de deux_ from *The Nutcracker* it is just one of the most sentimental piece I've ever heard.


----------

